# Mother of four shot dead near Mattapan home



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mother of four shot dead near Mattapan home*



By O'Ryan Johnson

A mother of four - a sweetheart known around her Mattapan neighborhood as "Thunderbird"... 








Gallery


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mattapan Murder Suspects Due In Court*

Two men charged with killing a mother of four in Mattapan over the weekend will face a judge.

Kadeem Foreman and Terrell Rainey, both 20, are scheduled to be arraigned Monday in Dorchester District Court on first-degree murder and other charges.

According to police, the two suspects shot and killed 24-year-old Taniqua Jones in the area of 183 Harvard St., shortly after 1 a.m.

An 18-year-old man Jones was standing with was also shot. He was treated at Boston Medical Center for non-life threatening injuries. The teen's name has not been released.

Suspects Accused Of Shooting And Killing Taniqua Jones In Mattapan Due In Dorchester Dist. Court - wbztv.com


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

> Authorities believe the incident was gang-related and that the man Jones was standing with was the intended target.


Sometimes you put yourself in danger by the company that you keep. Unless the intended target was her son, she shouldn't have been with that guy. Everyone in the hood knows who the players are.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2010)

_>>> "She was in a bad place at a bad time," she said. "She was always with her kids. She was a good mother."<<<_

24 years old.. mother of 4....hanging out at 1:15am....was to go on trial in July for an assault and battery case, and had been arrested numerous times for assault, larceny, unarmed robbery and drug possession...

Hmm...


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Cops evacuate court as Toneika Jones slay suspects arraigned*

Boston police evacuated Dorchester District Court this morning and swarmed the property with gun-sniffing dogs after someone reported seeing a firearm smuggled into the arraignment of two men accused of murdering a mother of four.

Cops evacuate court as Toneika Jones slay suspects arraigned - BostonHerald.com


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mom's slaying shaded in mystery*

 
By Laurel J. Sweet 
Prosecutors are not saying who was the intended target of a double-shooting in Dorchester...


----------

